

Why aren't there more women in tech? Wrong question - Mystalic
http://news.cnet.com/8301-33617_3-57402766-276/why-arent-there-more-women-in-tech-wrong-question/

======
gamechangr
Maybe because women aren't as interested??? It seems like that gets missed.

